# Next week



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The weather is going to warm up nicely, time to try the new barbeque out..









ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck 

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Please tell us it's not a plastic barrel.

:surprise:

.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Now I HAVE heard of melted cheese on a beef burger, but melted Polypropylene???

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Put a small disposable Bar-B-Q inside.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

They are for sale on Fruitcakes look for the link, only £99.99 plus vat....

ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Please tell us it's not a plastic barrel.
> 
> :surprise:
> 
> .


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

rayrecrok said:


> They are for sale on Fruitcakes look for the link, only £99.99 plus vat....
> 
> ray.


Barry's workshop gave it away, he's throwing in a free roll of duct tape to keep the lid closed.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Barry's workshop gave it away, he's throwing in a free roll of duct tape to keep the lid closed.
> 
> Terry


I have a workshop? Feck me! Where is it?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayrecrok said:


> The weather is going to warm up nicely, time to try the new barbeque out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely thats an oil drum, like ours.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Surely thats an oil drum, like ours.


But yours is metal Jan, doh.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> But yours is metal Jan, doh.
> 
> Terry


How'd ya know that´s plastic.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You wouldn't be having a BBQ in our garden today or the next 2 days according to the forecast, everything would end up either in the field or 3 doors away, t is SO windy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Weather forecast next week in the mid twenties 

A bit of gardening methinks 

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> Weather forecast next week in the mid twenties
> 
> A bit of gardening methinks
> 
> Sandra


A bit of motorhoming for us Sandra, sod the garden. >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have the decorators in so that’s out for us

Plus we haven’t had that leak sorted, we’ve a good idea where it is though , just need to get Mike down to fix it 

Sandra


----------

